# Food question on the cost of things.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Many of you guys out there have farm animals ,many probably canned meats in various forms but my question is about food preservation ,at the groceries today I spotted a package of bacon ,10 slices for $7.00 for smoke un-cured bacon, why?. Does anybody cures meats or makes their own hams or bacon ?,I haven't cured in a while but I don`t see what the big deal is or the reason for the high cost .I would like to know from someone who raises and cures at home ..I know that raising this animals is a full time job and costly but coming from a farm myself I just can imagine the high cost ,after all time does all the work in curing and 1 teasp of cure for 5 pounds of meat is not that expensive. Just a question.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

It's called exploitation......but it's really for the yuppies.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is an easy one. They make cured bacon and charge $5, then someone demands uncured "healthy" bacon and they charge $7. Then someone demands turkey bacon and they charge $8, then someone demands Vegan bacon and they charge $10, etc., etc. It's all the illusion of marketing at work. It's not what it costs to make or produce, it's what you are willing to pay after they convince you that whatever is healthier, better, tastier, less work, or doesn't kill baby puppies. The bacon is a lie.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> This is an easy one. They make cured bacon and charge $5, then someone demands uncured "healthy" bacon and they charge $7. Then someone demands turkey bacon and they charge $8, then someone demands Vegan bacon and they charge $10, etc., etc. It's all the illusion of marketing at work. It's not what it costs to make or produce, it's what you are willing to pay after they convince you that whatever is healthier, better, tastier, less work, or doesn't kill baby puppies. The bacon is a lie.


Heck, Wright's naturally smoked Applewood Bacon (24 oz) is $8.98 at *Wally World!*


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Heck, Wright's naturally smoked Applewood Bacon (24 oz) is $8.98 at *Wally World!*


They have the best bacon I've ever bought. The smoked is really good. I love their "peppered" bacon. YUMMY.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Many of you guys out there have farm animals ,many probably canned meats in various forms but my question is about food preservation ,at the groceries today I spotted a package of bacon ,10 slices for $7.00 for smoke un-cured bacon, why?. Does anybody cures meats or makes their own hams or bacon ?,I haven't cured in a while but I don`t see what the big deal is or the reason for the high cost .I would like to know from someone who raises and cures at home ..I know that raising this animals is a full time job and costly but coming from a farm myself I just can imagine the high cost ,after all time does all the work in curing and 1 teasp of cure for 5 pounds of meat is not that expensive. Just a question.


 I don't eat pork but I know everything else is really high. We buy very little meat and it has been awhile since we canned any meat. It is not worth setting up to can a few pounds last time it was 65 lb.s of beef and it lasted us about a year. At $6lb. now no way could we buy that much.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I love Wright Applewood Bacon. I buy it in the double pack at Sams.

Would love to raise my own pigs, but husband says no at our one acre in New Mexico. Did butcher a pig though, once.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Heck, Wright's naturally smoked Applewood Bacon (24 oz) is $8.98 at *Wally World!*


For a pound. I love their maple bacon but can't find it any more.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

The best bacon I have found anywhere, is at the .99 cent only store.
I think it's just called best buy.
The pieces are all jacked up, but the flavor is fantastic!
The price is pretty darn good too!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love Wright Applewood Bacon and Uncured Applewood Smoked Bacon too, don`t eat it much the family got the taste of fresh pork chops for Sunday breakfast and that` that but something different is good once in a while but boy they are expensive .I will go back to curing my own ham/Canadian bacon soon and will try my hand on a fresh pork belly bacon cured naturally and see. Thanks guys .Bacon is good.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> I love Wright Applewood Bacon. I buy it in the double pack at Sams. Would love to raise my own pigs, but husband says no at our one acre in New Mexico. Did butcher a pig though, once.


I love the stuff, even @ $8.98.....also like the Broadbent's, and it's $11.99.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Broadben...0415&wl11=online&wl12=193975255&wl13=&veh=sem

The Tender Belly Habanero is pretty darn good, too...$14.99
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tender-Belly-Bacon-Habanero-Cherrywood-Smoked-Dry-Uncured-Bacon/122972654


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I buy the package of 'ends and pieces' at half the price of pretty ones. They were much meatier than the pretty slices, and they get chopped up anyway in my recipes, LOL. Then I can them up in 1/2 pint jars. Yes they are soft, but again, they get soft in beans anyway. Have not yet tried canning ends and pieces using the crispy method - would be an awful lot of extra work when I can just buy bakon bits (fake bacon, but what a crunch!) when I think I need the crunchiness, which is not often. 

BTW the ham flavored bouillon does an excellent job of seasoning things with that certain flavor in a baconless pinch...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We have a local pork producers cooperative that we buy bacon (and other pork products) from. You call in your order, a refrigerator trucks shows up and delivers your pork. Cuts out the middleman. Their bacon is dry cured with a salt rub and smoked with real applewood or hickory. That's it. Comes wrapped in white butcher paper. Also seems to have a much higher ratio of meat to fat than store bought bacon. Tastes 10x better to me than anything you can get at grocery store and is cut to whatever thickness you want. You can also order it peppered. I think we pay $7 a LB but there is a minimum order.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Some of the best bacon you'll ever experience, is some that you can make at home.
The only things needed is some cure, some decent refrigerator space, and a smoker of sorts.
I've made massive quantities of what is referred to as buckboard bacon.
Instead of using a belly, a deboned pork butt is used.
It takes about 15 days to cure in the fridge, so you need a container that will hold the butt in your fridge.
I made this a lot at my restaurant, where cold storing a 5 gallon bucket was no problem, but you don't need anything that big.

To make it easy, at least for the first time, do a search for High Mountain seasonings, and locate the buckboard bacon. It comes with super easy step by step instructions.
Doing this once, you may never want store bought again. 

Using a butt makes for a much leaner bacon.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> Some of the best bacon you'll ever experience, is some that you can make at home. The only things needed is some cure, some decent refrigerator space, and a smoker of sorts.
> I've made massive quantities of what is referred to as buckboard bacon.
> Instead of using a belly, a deboned pork butt is used. It takes about 15 days to cure in the fridge, so you need a container that will hold the butt in your fridge. I made this a lot at my restaurant, where cold storing a 5 gallon bucket was no problem, but you don't need anything that big. To make it easy, at least for the first time, do a search for High Mountain seasonings, and locate the buckboard bacon. It comes with super easy step by step instructions. Doing this once, you may never want store bought again.  Using a butt makes for a much leaner bacon.


Have you ever done any wild hog? How does that turn out? I like pork, and in my opinion, there's no comparison in BBQ pork, I'll take the wild hog any day. Don't know if that would hold true for non-BBQ comparison, because all I've ever done with the wild hogs is BBQ 'em. :dunno:


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Have you ever done any wild hog? How does that turn out? I like pork, and in my opinion, there's no comparison in BBQ pork, I'll take the wild hog any day. Don't know if that would hold true for non-BBQ comparison, because all I've ever done with the wild hogs is BBQ 'em. :dunno:


I don't know from wild hog, unless you're referring to Javelina, which I wouldn't try unless it was one the last meats left on earth, right there on the list above rattlesnake.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> I don't know from wild hog, unless you're referring to Javelina, which I wouldn't try unless it was one the last meats left on earth, right there on the list above rattlesnake.


No, not Javelina! I was referring to our wild hogs running around Lower Alabama.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> No, not Javelina! I was referring to our wild hogs running around Lower Alabama.


............


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Whoooaaaa....*



bbqjoe said:


> ............


Ummmmmmm, that's NOT gonna fit on the BBQ grill!! And just how did you get a photo of my cousin anyway?? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> ............


You know, there are SOME women that just should NEVER be seen in a bikini! Bet she can cook like a demon, though!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> I don't eat pork but I know everything else is really high. We buy very little meat and it has been awhile since we canned any meat. It is not worth setting up to can a few pounds last time it was 65 lb.s of beef and it lasted us about a year. At $6lb. now no way could we buy that much.


The same for me here Meerkat I just don`t see spending all that money on the meat plus canning supplies ,electricity/propane just to have some meat around ,like you we don`t eat to much beef around here and in an emergency I`m happy with Deviled Ham and crackers.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

How 'Ugly' Fruits and Vegetables Can Help Solve World Hunger 
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2016/03/global-food-waste-statistics/
Food: Too Good to Waste Implementation Guide and Toolkit 
https://www.epa.gov/sustainable-management-food/food-too-good-waste-implementation-guide-and-toolkit
EWG's Farm Subsidy database, not just by state,you can also check by farmers last name and see how much they got.
https://farm.ewg.org/
No need to worried about EMP`s or bombs ,we are a doom society we are greedy and gluttons ,I have witness the dumping of shopping cards full of fresh meat just because of the sale by date on them ,the human race is the worse animal inhabitants on the planet and we know it and while other nations are trying to preserved and eliminate waste we keep dumping.In 2007, Americans threw out about 570 billion pounds of municipal solid waste. Compared to other nations, the United States has a record of generating waste at an alarming rate. Home to only 4% of the global population, we are responsible for more than 30% of the planet's total waste generation. Each American discards an average of more than 1,650 pounds of garbage every year, or approximately 4.6 pounds per person each day, nearly double the 1960 average of 2.7 pounds per day. From the Toxic Action Center.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmmmmm, that's NOT gonna fit on the BBQ grill!! And just how did you get a photo of my cousin anyway?? :rofl::rofl:


....................


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

RTG...food regulations are very tight. If stores sell past the due date and someone claims to be sick, then they will be sued.
I get angry standing behind someone ringing up a cart full of useless junk food and soda pop and paying with their EBT card.
Most people do not live in the reality of the world. No worries about SHTF stuff. That's why they waste and don't store.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm actually surprised by this.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I am, too.


----------

